# Incra Ultralite



## p3auul (Jan 3, 2012)

My new Ultralite is in Atlanta now, on it's way to Daddy! Should be in my hands by Saturday at 10:30am. Of course, I've been reading every scrap I could find on the internet. I understand it only comes with two templates, a box joint and a dovetail. Come on give me a break! These things are only paper strips! They could have at least put some in for different sizes of box joints. I think a 3/8 would be too large, and 3/8 wood I would have to rip a 3/4 to make and that's too thick. What to do? Since they are only printed paper, they must be designed by some sort of mathematical formula. Does anyone know how to design these say for a 1/4 box joint? The 1/4 inch is the only straight bit I have on hand. I was going to use 1/4 inch anyway because the cutlery tray I was gonna make as my first project would need about that size to fit the drawer.


----------



## billg71 (Mar 25, 2011)

If you have a CAD program you can make your own. For a 1/4" joint it's just a series of lines spaced 1/4" apart. You need to distinguish alternate lines by color or labeling.

The problem is being able to print them at EXACTLY 100% full size which very few printers will do(unless you have access to a plotter).

Or you can just buy their Master Reference Guide with Templates for $25 and be done with it. Rockler over in Sandy Springs might have it in stock.

HTH,
Bill


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Can't speak about the ultralite(don't have one), but the ultra pro and LS system are not paper, but a type of plastic! Mine have held up well for 18 years.


----------



## Empirical Realist (Mar 4, 2011)

They sell the "INCRA Master Reference Guide & Template Library", which includes 51 templates, as well as a book that shows how to use these. This came with my TS-LS, but apparently not with the Ultra Lite. It's a little odd that they would sell the positioner without it, but at the same time, I've considered getting the Ultra Lite and would rather not get an additional set and save the money instead.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Amazon.com: Original INCRA Jig: Home Improvement

" The FREE 1-hour instructional DVD covers basic setups, user-made fixtures and accessories, and several typical router table applications. "

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=11494&site=ROCKLER

==




Empirical Realist said:


> They sell the "INCRA Master Reference Guide & Template Library", which includes 51 templates, as well as a book that shows how to use these. This came with my TS-LS, but apparently not with the Ultra Lite. It's a little odd that they would sell the positioner without it, but at the same time, I've considered getting the Ultra Lite and would rather not get an additional set and save the money instead.


----------



## p3auul (Jan 3, 2012)

> If you have a CAD program you can make your own. For a 1/4" joint it's just a series of lines spaced 1/4" apart. You need to distinguish alternate lines by color or labeling.
> 
> The problem is being able to print them at EXACTLY 100% full size which very few printers will do(unless you have access to a plotter).


Well I have Coreldraw and I have made simple templates for circles and semicircles that come out exactly so I guess I could use that. I know once i have the jig and manual in my hands i could examine the template that comes with it and figure it out. I'm very excited about it. It opens up a whole new realm of possibilities than the iBox. 
I know that next month I'm going to have to break down and buy the master template guide. I guess Incra knows that too!
Thanks for your responses,
Paul


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Paul
The template consists of two parts when you purchase the master referance guide.One part is a scale drawing of the joint.Second part is a mylar scale that slides onto the positioner.
It is simply a ruler with the incraments you do not need removed.It will be in red and blue incraments,cut 'a" and cut"b".you will be able to produce joints in 3/4' stock with the templates provided.Follow the steps exactly as written and you will be able to produce perfect box joints and dovetails.
I had the ultra and just recently moved up to a ls 25.I only wanted to upgrade my table but found a used ls25 with table,stand.lift and pc router at a price I could not pass up.
Enjoy your ultra lite
AL
Want to add,I wanted dovetails in 5/8 material,it is not included in the master guide.After some head scratching ,I figured out what incrament I needed to use and highlited them on the main rule.With a little math,anything is possiable.the referange guide just does that for you and removes the clutter.What you need to know is the center to center distance of each cut.The center of the "b" cuts will be half way between the center of the 'a " cuts.It is critical the diameter of your bit is accurate.


----------



## p3auul (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks. I figured out how to do it and it is simple! I just made a rectangle the length of a sheet of paper made 1/4 rectangles end to end and labled them alternately a and b. Unfortunately it seems I am plagued by bad luck. First the Incra iBox wouldn't fit the slot on my router, so I returned it and ordered the Ultralite. Started putting it together and realized the bracket for attaching the positioner to the fence was missing. Contacted Amazon again and now they won't replace it because It would be a replacement for a replacement. So all they will do is refund my money, which now they won't do until they receive the old one back! What a Christmas  I'm a little leery, considering, about reordering the Ultralite. Rockler in Atlanta has the Original Incra Jig and fence in stock. The fence is not extruded aluminum like the Ultralite but it seems to work similarly. Does anyone have any experience with this system? Please let me know because I'm going up to Atlanta anyway Friday.
Thanks,
Paul


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear of the bad luck paul
Hope amazon does not turn you off incra.My only incra experiance is with the ultra lite and the ls25.
The advantage I see with the ultralite is after you are done using it as a box jig you still use it as a very accurate fence.With the newer model ultra lite you can also add a wonderfence if you wish to have splitfence capabilities or simply add shop made faces out of scraps of mdf or whatever.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

The Ultralight looks like a great package. I've recently bought an older 16" version (used, of course) and i'm impressed with the engineering. I've had bronchitis and been wise enough to keep the power tools unplugged the past few weeks--but i think me and it will get along.

Before returning your Ultralight to Amazon, you might consider a call to Incra. They are said to have excellent customer service, and as you share your story they may well be able to provide that bracket faster than any other solution.

Good luck.


----------



## Empirical Realist (Mar 4, 2011)

My dealing with Incra have been informational, but always positive. I picked up a part that I ordered and Perry gave me a tour of their facility here in Dallas. 

I can't post the link but there is a contact page on their website with phone and email numbers.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Yeah--i'm thinking that if it was purchased new from an authorized retailer, the folks at Incra will fix their error.


----------



## p3auul (Jan 3, 2012)

> Before returning your Ultralight to Amazon, you might consider a call to Incra. They are said to have excellent customer service, and as you share your story they may well be able to provide that bracket faster than any other solution


Yeah, I have to learn to be patient I guess.. The DVD for the "Original" was on the web and I downloaded and watched it. I loved the video as it demonstrated how simple it could be. Incra should put it up for free on their website. I sure would increase sales! I can't see why the original with the fence system is expensive. It is just made out of plastic and MDF. For $30 US you get a much better made unit with increased capacity. However, if I can't get the bracket from Incra, even if I have to pay for it, I will have to get the "Original". Nothing else even comes close.


----------



## p3auul (Jan 3, 2012)

Well I just got off the phone with Amazon. I called to complain because I was going to have to wait two or three weeks for my refund. After I explained all the difficulties I was having with the Ibox and then the Ultralite, they are going to go ahead and credit my refund back to my account! While i was on the phone I was able to reorder the Ultralite and they gave me free one day shipping(well the order now won't go out til Wednesday) and my total cost was just what I had already paid. So I will get it on Thursday! Made me feel a whole lot better about Amazon.


----------

